# Jets new coat is coming in what do you guys think of the color?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Opinions anyone?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I still think bay.


why is there so much silver hair then? The new gray hair is confusing me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Because it's a foal coat, and they like to do stuff like that... confuse owners that is lol.

So far, I have not seen any new pics that make me think anything other than bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Where the mature red hair has come in its a very dark red you can tell the difference.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm tired of being confused lol.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It won't be 'mature' hair until he is about two. Until then, he will continue to work hard to make you confused lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> It won't be 'mature' hair until he is about two. Until then, he will continue to work hard to make you confused lol.


well what a brat. just kidding =D


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I think bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't doubt his bay coat it's just there is tons of silver hair everywhere I see it more than the red so I thought it was just strange but maybe it's normal. So I thought maybe he was roan. But I guess he is just regular bay which I love too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There might be roan. That is something you probably won't see until at least the yearling shed if I remember correctly, and often later than that.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> There might be roan. That is something you probably won't see until at least the yearling shed if I remember correctly, and often later than that.


Well I looked on a foal colors site called grullablue they say the roaning shows up between 2 months-weaning age


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks more grey,what color was the sire??


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dad is smutty buckskin mom is a palomino. He is not a gray hair on head is growing in bay also new bay hairs on his rump the dark red in the silver gray is new growth that replace baby coat. Palominos dad was a red roan. Not sure if momma is roan it's hard to tell on her color of pally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Could he maybe be turning bay roan?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> Could he maybe be turning bay roan?


Thats my question basically thats what I'm thinking thats the only way i can explain the silver gray and bay hair


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmm... well my friend has a yearling that she is still not sure about...lol...he seems to be roaning more and more over the summer.... Im not sure he will tho, lol... Yours might! it's hard to tell under that baby hair tho!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well your friends horse could be a roan. Does your friends horse have roaning around it's face and legs especially the lower leg? And was it born with very dark legs? Also does it have a gray parent? If it's a roan it can progressively get more roaning as it gets older. My roan appy did. Also does your friends baby have a roan parent? If the horses face retains it's base color around his face and lower leg then it's a roan most likely. Look for the tale tale upsidedown v on then knee area where roaning has stopped and pigmentation starts. If it has ticking all over and progressively losing pigment it's a gray. If u had a pic of it I could give you a good idea about that one. A gray needs a gray parent a roan needs a roan parent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I have no idea! LOL, I dont have hardly any pics of him and the ones I do arent very good.I dont really want to post her horses pics, tho. Plus I cant steal Jet's thunder!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> I have no idea! LOL, I dont have hardly any pics of him and the ones I do arent very good.I dont really want to post her horses pics, tho. Plus I cant steal Jet's thunder!


Lol. Well pass the info to ur friend if they need the help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

babies are so hard to judge

like a gelding i am in love with, whom i have known since day one of his life. he was born looking like a bay then just looked kinda like a sorrel, and then peppered out, hince his name Pepper, now he is like a golden gray whatever, he looks different every day! But he will prolly get lighter and be gray when it is all over with.




















baby ^^^^










this is him ^^ 2 yrs old


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> babies are so hard to judge
> 
> like a gelding i am in love with, whom i have known since day one of his life. he was born looking like a bay then just looked kinda like a sorrel, and then peppered out, hince his name Pepper, now he is like a golden gray whatever, he looks different every day! But he will prolly get lighter and be gray when it is all over with.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Yes your pretty boy is a gray. I love it when they are in their dapple gray phase it's so pretty


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He has a gray momma I noticed. Eventually he will look like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

yes I know this, but I will try and get a better picture soon of him, he has a much more golden color to him then what it looks like in the 2 year old picture but he is def going to be gray, just saying how different babies can look over the span of a few years.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> yes I know this, but I will try and get a better picture soon of him, he has a much more golden color to him then what it looks like in the 2 year old picture but he is def going to be gray, just saying how different babies can look over the span of a few years.


I absolutely agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On the roan thing. True roans (dark heads and legs) do not get progressively more roan with this. Grey and appy varnish (LP) are the only two colors that will progressively "whiten" a horse with time.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well it looks like jets is shedding of roan to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh i didn't know that I guess he is a varnish appy =D. The reason I think jet is roan cause or the red and silver hair on his body but the head is shedding bay and the legs shedding back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

new pics I took today











left but cheek is a healing dog bite. a lab tried to take him for dinner.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I'll ask her if I can post pics on a new thread, and take some decent pics of them. All I have is pics of them in the background, lol... If it matters apparently they share the same father and he's a paint, both mothers were bay QH's.


----------

